# Question about the LDX



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello Tommy, I was wondering how accurate the rating was on the LDX. I'm not concerned about the top end more so the bottom because sometime I would cast a 2oz spoon....Thanks in advance


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The LDX has fairly stiff tip but it does very well with 3oz so it would probablt be fine with a 2oz spoon, especially if you are an experienced caster.

I've got one in stock!!!

Tommy


----------

